# Recipe Book



## preciouscharm (Apr 14, 2009)

For anyone who loves to cook, where do you keep your recipes? I've been meaning to find some kind of personable recipe book, bcuz right now they are just in a notebook.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

border's has this super cute one that has smiling cupcakes and fruits on it! i just got it last night, it's sweet because it's only five bucks.


----------



## JustB (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi to All!

I keep my recipes in a cookbook software program called* Matilda's Fantastic Cookbook Software*.  It is a very user friendly program. You can store an unlimited amount of recipes. You can use any of the 27 templates and create a memorable cookbook for your family or friends or you can print out just one recipe.  You can print from your home printer or you can convert it to a PDF and take it to your local printer.  

You can visit the website at Family Cookbook Software Prints Your Cookbook at Home.  You can view the Demo and see how the product works.  You can browse the shop and see the many other wonderful items available such as cookbook binders, recipe boxes, recipe cards, recipe card sheet protectors, and much more.

Or you can call for more info using the toll free number 866-961-6344.

JustB


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought one at boarders too with a cute eggplant on the cover. But I am so lazy to write and I type better then I write, so I dont keep up with it. I need something computerized. lol But I love to take pictures of the food I make, so I do keep some of the pictures and recepies on my fotki.com account. Here is the link if anyone is interested. Bon Appetit | BaDKiTTy | Fotki.com


----------



## Willa (Apr 17, 2009)

I love buying cooking books, magazines, booklets, name it!

I bought this program online where you can write all your recipes in and then make a search with the ingredients you have home. You know, when you don't know what to make, it's very helpfull

Computer Cuisine Deluxe Recipe Software Database Organizer Macintosh OS X Windows

It's 20$ and you can use it as many time as you want, no limit, and it's very well presented


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a large recipe binder, where you can either print out ones from the internet,write them down or stick ones from magazines in. I love it. Amazon.com: Cath Kidston Recipe Organizer: Cath Kidston: Books


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 17, 2009)

I so desperately need to organize my recipes. I have this little red spiral notebook with tons of loose pieces of paper with different recipes. And lots of stains. And bleeding ink.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 19, 2009)

I email myself all the recipes and I have a recipe folder that automatically filters recipes... because it's free, I can access from anywhere, and it's easily searchable from gmail. 

Then, when I actually cook when using a recipe (mostly baking for me) I print it out and hang it on my fridge with a magnet... once I'm done I punch holes in it and file it into a three ring binder.

Nothing fancy, but someday when I get the perfect recipes and enough recipes I want to submit them to a printing company and have them print my own family cookbook... especially because I want to be able to someday give it to my future kids/grandkids.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_I've got a large recipe binder, where you can either print out ones from the internet,write them down or stick ones from magazines in. I love it. Amazon.com: Cath Kidston Recipe Organizer: Cath Kidston: Books_

 
I pretty much have the same thing, but mine is DIY. LOL. I bought a 3 ring binder, and I bought a bunch of those plastic paper protector things. I print out a million recipes from the internet, and I'm constantly tearing recipes out of magazines, so I just drop them in the plastic protector inserts, and wa lah. I pull it out every Thanksgiving and Christmas and a couple times in between. LOL. It's FULL of recipes that I haven't even attempted yet.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a recipe tin that holds 3 x5 Index cards, Its really old , it used to be my grandmas, and all her recipes are in it as well.


----------

